# WoW friert regelmäßig ein



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,

mein Problem besteht darin das WoW seid ca. 4 Wochen immer alle 5 Minuten für ein paar Sekunden einfriert. Es ist egal ob ich im Raid bin. Allein in der Ödnis oder nur in Darnassus den Briefkasten öffne. Laut Anzeige ist mein Ping völlig ok und meine Bilder pro Sekunde auch. Habe mein System auch schon formatiert und völlig neu aufgespielt. Auch läuft mein System völlig stabil mit ausnahme von WoW. Auch ein Memory Test war ok. Meine Grafikkarte macht mit FurMarkt auch keinerlei Fehler bei völliger Auslastung, erreicht aber Tempearuren von Min. 61 Grad und Max 91 Grad, keine AHnung ob das noch ok ist. Habe auch schon die Grafik auf Niedrig gestellt und WoW ohne jegliche installierten Add-Ons gestartet und der Fehler bleibt bestehen.

Hoffe man kann mir helfen

MfG


----------



## serius1607 (3. Juni 2010)

Das ist bei mir auch manchmal denke das das mit vielen spielern zusammenhängt


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich hoffe du kannst dir denken was ich mit folgendem meine:

Ich komme in ein Autohaus und sage ich möchte ein Auto kaufen.
Der Händler will fragen was ich kaufen will. Stille.

Ende.

Falls du nicht weißt was ich meine Klicke auf diesen Spoiler hier:



Spoiler



Die PC-Daten wären hilfreich...


----------



## DarknessShadow (3. Juni 2010)

lol dein wow friert seit 4 wochen regelmäßig ein ?! und du fragst erst jetz xD?


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Achja, /reported weil falsches Forum.


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Poste des mal ins PCGH-Forum... Ích glaub die können dir zum teil besser helfen...
Ansonsten : Siehe Arosk


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (3. Juni 2010)

vielleicht mal graka treiber updaten ka obs daran liegt


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> vielleicht mal graka treiber updaten ka obs daran liegt



Das kann gut sein...
Mach das einfach mal und dann sehen wa weiter ^^

Aber:  1.Was haste eig. für ne Gra-ka ?
       2.Ja, 61°-90° sind zuviel wenn du normal spielst , mit Furmark auf voller auslastung scho ein bisschen warm aber verträglich ^^


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Danke Arosk für deine nette Antwort^^
Also folgende Infos:

Systeminformationsbericht erstellt am: 06/03/10 21:02:00

[Systemübersicht]

Element	Wert	
Betriebssystemname	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition	
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600	
Betriebssystemhersteller	Microsoft Corporation	
Systemname	MARCOS-PC	
Systemhersteller	System manufacturer	
Systemmodell	System Product Name	
Systemtyp	X86-basierter PC	
Prozessor	x86 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~2600 Mhz	
BIOS-Version/-Datum	American Megatrends Inc. 0216, 18.06.2008	
SMBIOS-Version	2.5	
Windows-Verzeichnis	C:\WINDOWS	
Systemverzeichnis	C:\WINDOWS\system32	
Startgerät	\Device\HarddiskVolume1	
Gebietsschema	Deutschland	
Hardwareabstraktionsebene	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"	
Zeitzone	Westeuropäische Sommerzeit	
Gesamter realer Speicher	4.096,00 MB	
Verfügbarer realer Speicher	2,58 GB	
Gesamter virtueller Speicher	2,00 GB	
Verfügbarer virtueller Speicher	1,95 GB	
Größe der Auslagerungsdatei	5,09 GB	
Auslagerungsdatei	C:\pagefile.sys	

Grafiktreiber ist geupdatet

Hoffe das hilft erstmal.

Und wieso ich mich erst nach 4 Wochen melde? 
Habe erstmal mehrere Sachen probiert wie ich bereits geschrieben habe. Und da ich zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre dauert nen komplettes System neu draufzeihen auch mal locker 3 Tage da ich nicht so viel Zeit habe. Das hier ist sozusagen meine letzte entnervte Verzweiflugstat. Und sorry das es das falsche Forum ist. Habe halt kein Forum für technische Fragen gesehen. Und wenn man meint mir hier nicht helfen zu können gehe ich auch gern ins PCGH Forum. Dachte nur bei Buffed wäre ich gut aufgehoben mit sowas?

MfG


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Tepal schrieb:


> Und wenn man meint mir hier nicht helfen zu können gehe ich auch gern ins PCGH Forum. Dachte nur bei Buffed wäre ich gut aufgehoben mit sowas?



Hier bist auch gut aufgehoben, aber da sind in den Foren nur richtige "Technik-Freaks" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Notfalls schreib ingame ein Ticket oder schreib Blizz ne mail^^


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Mail an Blizzard ist raus. Bin da nur skeptisch das die mir schneller und besser helfen können als die Leute hier^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Uralter 32 Bit Prozessor mit 2,3 GHZ... Bei dem Prozessor kann ich mir die Graka schon denken, also liegts einfach an deinem PC... Hatte ich früher selbst oft bei meiner alten Kiste z.B. in Dalaran.

Ich brauch immer noch das Grafikkarten Modell, sonst kann ich dir nicht sagen ob die 91°C im Rahmen sind... Bei einer HD4890 z.B. wäre das noch i.O. 

Eine GT 8800 kann z.B. unter Volllast gute 90°C heiß werden und das ohne Probleme...

Eine GTX 260 wird aber z.B. nur knapp 80°C heiß...


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

???

Hab nen Athlon 64 X2 und ne Geforce 9800 GT drin. Keine Ahnung was Win mir in die Info da reingeknallt hat?

Wenn das uralt ist dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Novane (3. Juni 2010)

also nur mal so was ich mich fragen
entweder hab ichs falsch gelesen oder veraffs grade^^
aber les ich das richtig das du 4 gig ram hast?
und xp home? verträgt xp home nich nur 2gig ram?


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Lad dir bitte mal: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Und: http://www.cpu-z.de/

Und dann bitte nochmal posten was du hast wenn du dir nicht sicher bist...



Novane schrieb:


> und xp home? verträgt xp home nich nur 2gig ram?



Es verträgt 16 GB, es nimmt aber nur 3,25 GB in der 32 Bit Version.


----------



## Voldemôrd (3. Juni 2010)

das hat nix mit vertragen sondern verwalten zu tun, xp ist ein 32 bit Betriebssystem das kann bis zu 3,irgendwas gb ram verwalten aber da wird man keinen wirklichen unterschied merken zwischen 3 und 4 gb


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Also XP verträgt 3,25 GB Ram. Aber ich glaube ich sollte noch sagen das WOW bis vor 4 Wochen einwandfreu ging. Jetzt läuft es nicht mal auf niedrigen Details. Meine Frau hat genau den selben PC Hardware Technisch und da läuft es super. Deshalb habe ich ja keine Plan mehr.

Und ich bin sicher welchen CPU und GPU ich habe.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Mit System formatiert wird gemeint das du sämtliche Daten gelöscht hast (inkl. WoW und allem anderen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?

Falls ja, würde ich bei plötzlichen Performance Probleme auf einen Virus tippen...


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> das hat nix mit vertragen sondern verwalten zu tun, xp ist ein 32 bit Betriebssystem das kann bis zu 3,irgendwas gb ram verwalten aber da wird man keinen wirklichen unterschied merken zwischen 3 und 4 gb



Haste dir vielleicht mal irgend nen trash runtergeladen ?
Lass mal Virensoftware oder so ein programm mit dem man müll vom pc löschen kann (hab namen vergessen) drüberlaufen


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Jup. Format C: halt und Win und alles andere komplett neu draufgespielt. Hab natürlich mit ANtiVir auch schon nen kompletten System Check gemacht der aber ok war.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Tepal schrieb:


> Jup. Format C: halt und Win und alles andere komplett neu draufgespielt. Hab natürlich mit ANtiVir auch schon nen kompletten System Check gemacht der aber ok war.



Dann lass mal das laufen: http://www.hijackthis.de/downloads/HJTInstall.exe und poste das Logfile hier (Am besten im Spoiler ^^)

Außerdem das hier drüberlaufen lassen und alles entfernen: http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 22:15:46, on 03.06.2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Programme\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Programme\BUFFALO\NASNAVI\nassvc.exe
C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Programme\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
C:\Programme\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programme\VIA\VIAudioi\HDADeck\HDeck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Programme\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Programme\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\Programme\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Programme\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\MOUSE Editor\MouseEditor.exe
C:\Programme\BUFFALO\NASNAVI\NasNavi.exe
C:\Programme\BUFFALO\NASNAVI\nassche.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Programme\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Programme\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] C:\Programme\VIA\VIAudioi\HDADeck\HDeck.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programme\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Programme\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Programme\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Programme\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Programme\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Programme\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Programme\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OscarEditor] "C:\Programme\MOUSE Editor\MouseEditor.exe" Minimum
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pidgin] C:\Programme\Pidgin\pidgin.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: BUFFALO NAS Navigator.lnk = C:\Programme\BUFFALO\NASNAVI\NasNavi.exe
O4 - Startup: NAS Scheduler.lnk = C:\Programme\BUFFALO\NASNAVI\nassche.exe
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvlsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Dienst "Bonjour" (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Programme\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-Dienst (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Programme\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NAS PM Service (NasPmService) - BUFFALO INC. - C:\Programme\BUFFALO\NASNAVI\nassvc.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Programme\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Programme\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe

--
End of file - 7989 bytes


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Also beim überfliegen kann ich nichts Schlechtes finden, eher ein paar unötige, aber nicht schädliche Sachen...


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Der SCan ist auch durch und alles ok. ALso genauso ratlos wie vorher. Blöder Mist sowas :-(


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn der PC aufgeräumt ist, Virenfrei und die Hardware gut genug für das Spiel ist um es auf min. Mittel flüssig zu spielen, dann schätz ich eher auf einen Hardwarefehler... Gibt es solche Probleme auch bei anderen Spielen oder nur bei WoW?


----------



## Tepal (3. Juni 2010)

Hab im Moment nix zum testen drauf. Werd das mal am WE machen und berichten.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Achne, bei Furmark funktionierts ja tadelos... Dann hängts wohl mit WoW zusammen... ich bin ratlos, ich werd morgen mal bissel recherchieren wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht is deine Gra-Ka kaputt...
Als ich meinen neuen Pc bekommen hab, hatt ALLES funktioniert, FurMark, youtube auf max. auflösung usw. aber wow is abgeschmiert bzw. es hatt derbst gelaggt... weiß jemand wie/ob man sowas testen kann ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Juni 2010)

Internetverbindung ist auch ok? (versteh mich nicht falsch, es kommt nich auf die bandbreite an, jedenfalls nur bedingt - du kannst mit ISDN WoW spielen - sondern auf die Stabilität der Verbindung zum Router)
Nutzt du vl. WLan? sonstiges?
Da ansonsten bei Furmark alles gefunzt hat schließ ich mal nen Hardwareproblem eher aus.
Ansonsten:
1. Lösch mal die Order: WTF, Interface, Cache
2. Lass mal die repair.exe drüber laufen

Temperatur is noch iO, wenn ich meinen Pc extrem Stresse: 35° Lufttemperatur, Venetica-Max kann ich die GPU teilweise an die 100° bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Internetverbindung ist auch ok? (versteh mich nicht falsch, es kommt nich auf die bandbreite an, jedenfalls nur bedingt - du kannst mit ISDN WoW spielen - sondern auf die Stabilität der Verbindung zum Router)
> Nutzt du vl. WLan? sonstiges?



Er hatt gesagt das seine frau Hardwaretechnisch den gleichen PC hatt, und ich gehe davon aus, das die beiden auch die gleiche i-net verbindung haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wenn er schonmal alles neu installiert hatt , glaub ich das das leider auch nix bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yosef (3. Juni 2010)

Liegt bestimmt am WLAN - wenn du WLAN nutzt. Versuchs mal über normal LAN (oder über WLAN, wenn du LAN benutzt). Dort auch Treiber aktualisieren. Gegebenenfalls anderen Stick bzw. Karte ausprobieren bzw. mal in einen anderen Steckplatz stecken (Kein Multistecker verwenden!).

Was mir sonst noch einfällt.. hmm... vielleicht Emailprogramm, die regelmäßig nach Mails checken deaktivieren. Dadurch wurde das genannte Problem bei mir auch schon ausgelöst.


----------



## failrage (3. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe auf einen Defekt der Festplatte. Kaputte Sektoren, so etwas.


----------



## Tepal (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich hänge per Kabel am Router. Nen EMail Prog was regelmäßig prüft hab ich auch nicht. Werde auch mal die Festplatte genau prüfen. Gibts das was besseres als Chdsk?


----------



## Tepal (5. Juni 2010)

Habe gerdae versuht Bioshock zu installieren und Windows ist dabeu eingefroren. Wollte den Rechner dann neu starten und es kam nur noch nen schwarzer Bildschirm und ein kurzes Piepsen.
Der Bios erkennt die Platte zwar noch aber sie will nicht mehr booten. Erst als ich den PC völlig vom Strom nahm klappte es wieder. HD Tune Pro sagt auch das mehrere Sektoren defekt sind. 

Also ich denke das es das wohl sein könnte oder?


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Dann lass mal Festplatten Dingsens drüberlaufen.


----------

